# help with binding spektrum receiver to nomadio radio



## david h brown (Apr 14, 2008)

i have been told that i can use spektrum receiver with my nomadio radio and i'm not getting help from momadio i have email and called him a have not got a answer back if someone can help please email or or post it !! thanks !!!!!!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Spektrum uses DSSS and Nomadio uses FHSS and they will not talk to each other.


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

i was on the Nomadio 2007 team, and when they gave us the react radio, we were told that there is a spektrum "mode" and it will work with spektrum recievers. i never tried it, but i know the react can work with them. however, i dont think the older and bigger nomadio (sensor i think its called?) works with spektrums recievers.


----------



## david h brown (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank U I Have Had Alot Of Poeple Tell Me It Can Be Done But On One Can Tell Me How To Do It !! I Like The Radio But I Need More Recivers And I Already Have The Spektrums !!


----------

